# Best Desktop



## Mun (May 24, 2013)

Alright Let the E-Piss contest begin.

I want to know the best Desktop Interface (Gnome, unity, XFCE, LXDE, etc.) 

I am looking for a low memory foot print, yet still user friendly and eye popping. I like manndudes with all the extra system info on the background.

If I need to do some slight editing please link me some resources.

Thanks 

P.s.  this will be installed on debian.


----------



## netnub (May 24, 2013)

XFCE is the best, defo.


----------



## TruvisT (May 25, 2013)

XFCE I've used and it works nice but LXDE would be my pick for low memory footprint.


----------



## jarland (May 25, 2013)

It's certainly not the smallest footprint, but I really like MATE. Certainly not the biggest footprint around either.


----------



## mojeda (May 25, 2013)

I haven't used it but I've heard it is pretty nice: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/

Looks like it has some nice themes for it also: http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/themes/view/148 and http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/themes/view/78

As far as showing system information on the desktop it's not necessarily which distro or interface. I assume Manndude is using either Conky or something similar to it.


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2013)

Pantheon.


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2013)

XFCE, though I have been using OpenBox lately and love just how customizable it is. I've got a couple minor complaints but nothing to bad.

For eyecandy, Mate and Cinnamon aren't bad on the eyes, though they're still both glitchy and not as light on the resources as I'd like. Unity, is horrible. Hate it. Gnome classic isn't half bad and is atleast stable.


----------



## wlanboy (May 25, 2013)

Xfce. Simple, fast and quite a low footprint.

Openbox is cool too, but quite complex if you try to configure it the first/second time.

Ubuntus/Debians support for Xfce is really good. E.g. automatically adding menu items for new installed applications.


----------



## Chronic (May 25, 2013)

mojeda said:


> I haven't used it but I've heard it is pretty nice: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/


I second that. It's pretty neat, I use it on my laptop.


----------



## pcan (May 25, 2013)

I like Cinnamon, because it is similar to the classic Windows desktop I am used to. 1 Gb Ram is enough for a fully functional Linux Mint15 with Cinnamon. It may eventually work with 512Mb, but I don't see the point: it is not meant to be a lightweight desktop. I never tried to install it over Debian Wheezy, but I plan to do this shortly.


----------



## vanarp (May 25, 2013)

As I understand Cinnamon is CPU hungry. On my HP mini netbook (Intel N2800) I could not even run MATE smoothly. Only Linux Mint XFCE runs fine.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 25, 2013)

Fluxbox.  Love me some Fluxbox.

Only other manager I'll use is a very, very heavily modified KDE4.


----------



## willie (May 25, 2013)

xmonad is by far the geekiest.  Not flashy at all, just quiet authority .


----------



## shovenose (May 25, 2013)

If you need Linux, Cinnamon is basically my favorite. If not, then Windows 7


----------



## Mun (May 25, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If you need Linux, Cinnamon is basically my favorite. If not, then Windows 7


.......win 7


----------



## fisle (May 27, 2013)

XFCE looks awesome nowadays but I prefer more AwesomeWM. Dat tilin' love.



shovenose said:


> If not, then Windows 7


aww get out


----------



## Corey (May 27, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If you need Linux, Cinnamon is basically my favorite. If not, then Windows 7


+1 but windows 8 > : D


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (May 27, 2013)

I have been using xfce for years. It's simple, fast and doesn't use too much memory/cpu.


----------



## Mun (May 27, 2013)

Corey said:


> +1 but windows 8 > : D



..... go burn in a fire :|

Mun


----------



## arieonline (May 27, 2013)

my laptop use xfce

my debian vps use xfce too


----------



## nocom (May 27, 2013)

lxde


----------



## Chronic (May 27, 2013)

Mun said:


> ..... go burn in a fire :|
> 
> Mun


When you can give me native-like performance of Windows software on a Linux system, you can curse it all you want. Until then, sadly, it is still part of my repertoire.


----------



## Mun (May 27, 2013)

Chronic said:


> When you can give me native-like performance of Windows software on a Linux system, you can curse it all you want. Until then, sadly, it is still part of my repertoire.



It is called Mac 

Mun


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 27, 2013)

Chronic said:


> When you can give me native-like performance of Windows software on a Linux system, you can curse it all you want.


I can't decide whether to take this seriously XD  I almost feel obliged to make a comparison between _native-like performance of Windows_ and a severely restricted jailed shell 


I stopped using Windows as a primary OS after being sorely disappointed with Win95. To date, I've given every version of Windows (except 8, which I just can't justify spending the time to dick around with) a try to see if things have improved any. And aside from the severely lacking commandline, any system or GUI that I have to start piling applications on top of just to make small changes or have it behave the way _I_ want it to is a no-go for me.  It's all opinion though - to each their own.


----------



## Chronic (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Sajan P (May 27, 2013)

I've been rocking Unity and actually love it.  It had it's time with it was complete crap, and people hated it.  It's come a long way and is definitely one of the best at the moment.

Of course some people think it's still cool to hate on Unity.


----------



## KMyers (May 27, 2013)

I am personally a huge fan of Gnome 3/Gnome Shell. I have just upgraded from Gnome 3.6 to Gnome 3.8 this morning.


----------



## MannDude (May 27, 2013)

KMyers said:


> I am personally a huge fan of Gnome 3/Gnome Shell. I have just upgraded from Gnome 3.6 to Gnome 3.8 this morning.


Anything noteworthy different from 3.6 to 3.8?


----------



## KMyers (May 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Anything noteworthy different from 3.6 to 3.8?


It is definately not something for every day use, it seems a bit buggy. Gnome 3.8 has not exactly hit the stable branch do this is expected. The newer features are tighter integration with Google Docs and some visual changes


----------



## Shados (May 29, 2013)

I'd also recommend Enlightenment.

It's very much designed with low-memory footprint in mind, as it's basically built to automatically scale to the available resources/tech level, and scale all the way down to cheap smartphone hardware etc. From their website:

"We have run and tested on x86-32, x86-64, Atom, Power-PC, ARM (ARM9, ARM11, Cortex-A8 and more), MIPS, Sparc, and many other architectures. The suggested minimum RAM required for a full Linux system + EFL application is 16MB, but you may be able to get by on 8MB. For full functionality 64MB or more is suggested. As little as a 200Mhz ARM core will provide sufficient processing power (depending on needs)."


----------



## texteditor (May 31, 2013)

dwm


----------

